
Shooting the Stars from the Most Light-Polluted Country in the World - emptybits
https://petapixel.com/2019/11/13/astrophotography-from-the-most-light-polluted-country-in-the-world/
======
electricdesign7
Eagle nebula and War and Peace nebula are really beautiful. What is it about
space that makes your mind go blank? or is it just me?

